# Die FrankenGäng gibt sich wieder mal die Ehre



## TortureKing (20. Januar 2005)

Das Fahrsicherheitstraining ist vorbei .... die Wunden verheilt .... auf zum nächsten Streich.

Reserviert Euch auf jeden Fall den 27. Februar ....... und lasst Euch überraschen was sich die Frankengang wieder mal ausgedacht hat. 


_Harry Kroll, Alti (Alex) & Torture (Stephan)_

P.S. Neine es ist keine reine SSP-Veranstaltung


----------



## wotan_S_rache (20. Januar 2005)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Reserviert Euch auf jeden Fall den 27. Februar ....... und lasst Euch überraschen was sich die Frankengang wieder mal ausgedacht hat.
> QUOTE]
> 
> das letze mal war ja schon unschlagbar, da muesst ihr euch aber echt
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry kroll (22. Januar 2005)

hallo wotan,

habe keine angst, es wird genial. am besten wäre es wenn es schneien würde oder schnee liegt. aber soviel sei gesagt, sowas hat es im raum nürnberg, fürth und erlangen noch nicht gegeben.

ciao harry


----------



## wotan_S_rache (22. Januar 2005)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> hallo wotan,
> 
> habe keine angst, es wird genial. am besten wäre es wenn es schneien würde oder schnee liegt. aber soviel sei gesagt, sowas hat es im raum nürnberg, fürth und erlangen noch nicht gegeben.
> 
> ciao harry



mann oh mann macht ihr das spannend... es wird zeit, dass N-ER-FÜ mal was erlebt.. bin gespannt.


----------



## mox (22. Januar 2005)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> habe keine angst, es wird genial. am besten wäre es wenn es schneien würde oder schnee liegt. aber soviel sei gesagt, sowas hat es im raum nürnberg, fürth und erlangen noch nicht gegeben.



d.h. ihr wollt nackt durch den Schnee fahren und dabei ne Schneeballschlacht machen?   

bin auf jeden Fall auch mal gespannt, gestern haste ja auch kaum was verraten


----------



## harry kroll (22. Januar 2005)

auja, das ist auch eine idee, vielleicht nicht ganz nackt, denn der schniedel sollte schon bedeckt sein.

ciao harry


----------



## harry kroll (22. Januar 2005)

vielleicht bauen wir auch einen singelspeedfahrenden schneemann. oder irgendwas anderes bescheuertes.

ciao harry


----------



## MightyM (22. Januar 2005)

Ahoi, 

leider bin ich am 27.02. grad im Urlaub, sry. 
Heute ist mein Austauschdämpfer (alte war kaputt) gekommen, den hätte ich gerne eingeweiht 

Wünsch euch viel Spaß, was immer ihr macht *g*, 
Grüße

Michi


----------



## harry kroll (22. Januar 2005)

dabei wäre der dämpfer evtl. sogar von vorteil gewesen. fährst du ski oder was machst du da?

ciao harry


----------



## FimaFeng (23. Januar 2005)

Ich sag mal, dass ich dabei bin, wenn kurzfristig nichts dazwischen kommt. 

Freue mich schon mal voller Vorfreude auf den Tag


----------



## kindergartenkin (23. Januar 2005)

also wenn nicht dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei
ich hoff aber mal dass das nicht "homosexuell" wird

was war denn so die letzten jahre los beim frangen gäng bäng ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlupp (23. Januar 2005)

Ich kann da leider nicht. Bin da schon als SNBRD Lehrer unterwegs.

Ich hoffe aber, dass es davon dann ein paar ausagekräftige Bilder gibt, damit ich mich dann richtig ärgern kann, dass ich nicht dabei war.

So long
Schlupp


Keep on riding


----------



## harry kroll (23. Januar 2005)

hy schlupp, 

klär mich mal auf was das für ein lehrgang ist. da kann ich mir ja gar nix vorstellen. und du wirst dich ärgern. das kann ich dir versprechen. wenn das wetter paßt, dann wird das sau cool. besser wie das fahrtechnikseminar. 
und die passenden leute dazu habe ich auch schon.

ciao harry


----------



## harry kroll (23. Januar 2005)

ich habe zwar einen homosexuellen eingeladen, aber er hat bisher noch nicht zugesagt. aber würde das was ausmachen, da sind soviel leute da, transexuelle, metrosexuelle, hetrosexuelle, red bull süchtige usw.
natürlich die ganzen bikesexuelle nicht vergessen.

ciao harry


----------



## Blackcycle (23. Januar 2005)

Hi,
sehr mysteriös das alles! Da bin ich ja mal sehr gespannt. 
Ich hoff dass ich diesmal auch Zeit hab.   
Grüße Bernd


----------



## FuzzyLogic (23. Januar 2005)




----------



## Wern (23. Januar 2005)

Bin gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlupp (23. Januar 2005)

@harry:

Es haben mir Leute Geld gezahlt, dass ich ihnen das Snowboarden(SNBRD  ) beibringe, bzw. denen, die es schon können mit ein paar Dingen etwas beschäftige.

Da kann ich jetzt leider nicht einfach absagen, das wäre dann ein gschmeidicher Vertragsbruch und so gar nicht meine Art.  

 Aber vielleicht muss ich erst am Sa Abend los, und kann so noch etwas mitbekommen, ansonsten: Kann man machen nichts!!   

Keep on riding

Schlupp


----------



## Frazer (23. Januar 2005)

Ich hab zwar noch nicht in meinen Kalender geguggt, aber

ICH BIN DABEI!!   

Grüße
Volker


----------



## Altitude (24. Januar 2005)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab zwar noch nicht in meinen Kalender geguggt, aber
> 
> ICH BIN DABEI!!
> 
> ...



des will ich Dir auch geraten haben - und net wieder heimlich trainieren - ach so, Du weißt ja net was...


----------



## Frazer (24. Januar 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> - und net wieder heimlich trainieren -




Für Dich, Schatz, brauch ich nicht trainieren....


----------



## Altitude (24. Januar 2005)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Für Dich, Schatz, brauch ich nicht trainieren....



Träum weiter Schneckchen Träum weiter


----------



## rex_sl (24. Januar 2005)

jetzt redet dochmal klartext.-

ein fully ist von vorteil. ein helm auch? jogginghose oder taucheranzug? 

bitte n paar kleine details würden mich der sache freundlich stimmen


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (24. Januar 2005)

ich weiss was ihr vorhabt....nen Gang Bang, stimmts?

[http://www.6event.com/phpBB2/portal.php

also falls ihr noch einen Mitspieler sucht ich mache gerne mit...
erst das Buffet dann das vergnügen.
ja nimm den Taueranzug  und den Gleitschirm mit...und vergess die Präser vom letzten mal net.


----------



## TortureKing (24. Januar 2005)

hmmm ... Tip vorab ? 

Ok ........ nö


----------



## Altitude (24. Januar 2005)

rex_sl schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt redet dochmal klartext.-
> 
> ein fully ist von vorteil.



vielleicht



			
				rex_sl schrieb:
			
		

> ein helm auch?



auf alle Fälle



			
				rex_sl schrieb:
			
		

> jogginghose oder taucheranzug?



Taucheranzug...und bitte schön eng geschnitten und "schrittfrei"


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (24. Januar 2005)

nen Helm? wozu???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (24. Januar 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> nen Helm? wozu???



stimmt, Du kannst Ihn daheim lassen - hilf eh nix mehr...


----------



## manic (24. Januar 2005)

Ich glaub da kann ich wohl kaum fehlen. Und damit ich auf jeden Fall das richtige Gerät dabei habe, werde ich halt zwei Räder einpacken. *ätsch*

@Alti  & Frazer: Ich glaub ich muss euch mal zeigen wo der hAmmer hängt.


----------



## dertutnix (24. Januar 2005)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm ... Tip vorab ?



wär net schlecht, da wir ja aus münchen kämen ... obwohl ja jetzt endlich der winter scheint zu kommen ... dann müsst ich arbeiten ... muss man sich ggf anmelden? werden die trails gefahren? ist fahrtechnik nötig? (naja, dann isses für mich sowieso vorbei ...)

fragen über fragen


----------



## Altitude (24. Januar 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> muss man sich ggf anmelden?



Nein, ein unverbindliches "Hier" genügt



			
				dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> werden die trails gefahren? ist fahrtechnik nötig? (naja, dann isses für mich sowieso vorbei ...)



jam Trails werden auch gefahren,
deine Fahrtechnik ist völlig ausreichend...glaub mir 



			
				Manic schrieb:
			
		

> @Alti & Frazer: Ich glaub ich muss euch mal zeigen wo der hAmmer hängt.



och nö...Deiner "riecht" immer so...


----------



## dertutnix (24. Januar 2005)

okido, dann mal hier, hoffe ja auf ein hierhier und ggf sogar ein hierhierhier


----------



## sunflower (24. Januar 2005)

Moin!

Da Harry ja schon quengelt: *handhebundunverbindlichhierruf*

sunny


----------



## Frazer (24. Januar 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> werde ich halt zwei Räder einpacken. *ätsch*




Jajaja..... Räder einpacken und am Ende doch nicht fahren.....   
Die Nummer kenn ich scho


----------



## sunflower (24. Januar 2005)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Jajaja..... Räder einpacken und am Ende doch nicht fahren.....
> Die Nummer kenn ich scho


Der Junge weiß halt, wie'sgeht...


----------



## harry kroll (24. Januar 2005)

hy manic, 
was ist mit powerbar verpflegung, ist da was zu machen, wenn du schon mit zwei rädern kommst. übrigens, wir können wahrscheinlich erst im februar sagen um was es geht. nicht das wir nicht wissen was wir machen, oder das wir nicht wissen wo wir was machen, oder das wir nicht wissen was wir wissen sollen.... irgendwie bin ich jetzt aus dem tackt gekommen. bin jetzt leicht verwirrt. 27.02.05, ok, soviel haben wir ja schon preisgegeben. vielleicht sollten die leute mal spekulieren was es ist, und wir sagen ob sie richtig liegen. und wenn dann einer richtig liegt, dann gibts mehr einzelheiten, 

aber....

nicht vor februar.

ciao harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (25. Januar 2005)

... dann nehm ich also  meine übliche leichtlagowinterausstattung mit: eingangrad und telemarker mit fellen ... sollte dann auf alle fälle passen. stellt sich dann nur die frage, ob ich bei dem aufwand nicht rechts anstatt links bei der autobahnauffahrt abbieg


----------



## manic (25. Januar 2005)

@sunny:   

@Frazer: Taktik ist alles! Kleines Drohszenario aufbauen und dann locker relaxen. 

@Alti: Also bitte....

@Harry: muss ich mal schauen: Vielleicht hat es bis dahin Nachschub gebeben. Ist noch ne mEsse zwischendrin. Mit meinen Retbeständen wirds auf jeden Fall nicht reichen.


----------



## Mortal Dragon (25. Januar 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ein unverbindliches "Hier" genügt


"Hier" 


			
				harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht sollten die leute mal spekulieren was es ist


Also ich versteh unter FrankenGäng-Bäng eigentlich auch des selbe wie Shaun Palmer Jr: nämlich Gang Bang (nur halt auf die gute alte fränkische Weise ausgeführt; deswegen heißt's ja au FrankenGäng-Bäng).
Ne mal im ernst hinter sowas kann eigentlich nur ein großes Saufgelage stecken.  Hoffentlich mit Freibier für alle.


----------



## harry kroll (25. Januar 2005)

hy mortal dragon,

du liegst nicht ganz verkehrt, aber auch nicht ganz richtig. also irgendwie doch daneben. 

also leute tippt mal weiter munter, wie gesagt, einige sind schon auf der richtigen richtung, schweifen aber dann irgendwie immer ab.

ciao harry


----------



## Mortal Dragon (25. Januar 2005)

ach dann war doch der Gang Bang die richtige Richtung 

oder es wird eines dieser total langweiligen Bikertreffen wo dann alle gelangweilt durch die gegend Back-Wheel-hopen so ganz langweilig halt;
ne schmarn *auch können will*

oder ihr seit von der Polizei und wollt nur die ganzen Mountainbiker in Franken zu euch locken, dass ihr sie wegen der fehlenden Speichenreflektoren oder so was ran kriegen könnt. Jaja des wirds wohl sein.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. Januar 2005)

Mortal Dragon schrieb:
			
		

> oder ihr seit von der Polizei und wollt nur die ganzen Mountainbiker in Franken zu euch locken, dass ihr sie wegen der fehlenden Speichenreflektoren oder so was ran kriegen könnt. Jaja des wirds wohl sein.



... hm, wenn du das so sagst: beim letzten mal wollte Harry K. mich unbedingt ohne sattel durchs steinbruechlein schicken ... da haben bestimmt auch seine kumpels gewartet ... konnte aber durch den wald fluechten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry kroll (26. Januar 2005)

also auf was für ideen ihr alle kommt, einfach unglaublich. ja, ich habe einigen leuten beim fahrtechnikseminar den sattel werggenommen, aber ich habe ihn doch wieder ganz brav zurückgegeben. unglaublich....

ciao harry


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. Januar 2005)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich habe ihn doch wieder ganz brav zurückgegeben. unglaublich....
> 
> ciao harry



jaaaaaaa, nachdem ich fast geweint hab....


----------



## Altitude (26. Januar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> jaaaaaaa, nachdem ich fast geweint hab....



Weichei...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. Januar 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Weichei...



tut immer so weh wenn man auf dem rohr sitz .. .-)


----------



## mox (26. Januar 2005)

ich durfte meinen behalten 

Aber jetzt verrat mal ne kleinigkeit, ist doch gleich Februar


----------



## Mortal Dragon (26. Januar 2005)

Gibts eigentlich irgendnen Treffpunkt ??


----------



## Altitude (26. Januar 2005)

Mortal Dragon schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts eigentlich irgendnen Treffpunkt ??



Mädels...ganz ruhig...

ist ist noch über einen Monat Zeit...


----------



## Stylo77 (26. Januar 2005)

ich weiss es   
aber leider darf ich es auch nicht verraten


----------



## TortureKing (26. Januar 2005)

Mortal Dragon schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts eigentlich irgendnen Treffpunkt ??



JA


----------



## kindergartenkin (26. Januar 2005)

hauptsache Apfelsaftschorle + Mädels ab 50 
oder auch black jack and hookers


ich sach dann auch mal *hier*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (27. Januar 2005)

kindergartenkin schrieb:
			
		

> Mädels ab 50




Was willst Du allein mit 50 Mädels ????


----------



## TortureKing (27. Januar 2005)

*Schlagzeile aus der aktuellen Tagespresse*


> _Tragödie in der Nürnberg-Fürther Radsportszene_
> 
> Bei den Vorbereitungen zu einem aberwitzigen Radexperiment, welches der betroffene mit 2 seiner Freunde durchführt, wurde Harry K. tragisches Opfer einer Verkettung von unglücklichsten Umständen.
> Der in der Szene als "Radspinner" verschrieene Sportler in einem Interview zu unserem Reporter " Ich war ganz normal am Training auf meiner Rolle (Anm.d.Red.: Trainingsgerät für sehr fitte Radsportler) als sich unglücklicherweise aus dem Vorderrad ein Steinchen löste und durch die Harnröhre in die Niere schoß und sich dort festsaß"
> ...



Alles gute mein Guter !


----------



## Frazer (27. Januar 2005)

Autsch!!   


Gute Besserung!!


----------



## karstenenh (28. Januar 2005)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> *Schlagzeile aus der aktuellen Tagespresse*



Da muß ja wirklich ganz bös was schief gelaufen sein. Harry hatte doch extra dafür plädiert, daß der Schniedel bedeckt sein müsse !?!?!   

Karsten


----------



## mox (28. Januar 2005)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Da muß ja wirklich ganz bös was schief gelaufen sein. Harry hatte doch extra dafür plädiert, daß der Schniedel bedeckt sein müsse !?!?!
> 
> Karsten


----------



## harry kroll (29. Januar 2005)

also der artikel ist ja echt super,

muß leider mitteilen, daß ich mittwoch nacht einen nierenkolik hatte. wenn jemand nicht weiß was das ist. dann hier die erklärung. ein steinchen hat sich bei mir in der niere festgesetzt, und ist dann in die blase gewandert. lt. dr. sind solche schmerzen mit der geburt eines kindes zu vergleichen. 
nachdem ich dann schmerzmittel bekommen habe hat leider nix geholfen, haben sie den absoluten hammer ausgepackt, da war ich dann so breit, das ich selbst stunden danach noch gelallt habe. am freitag wurde ich operiert. durch die harnröhre. am samstag wurde der katheder gezogen, unglaublicher kurzer schmerz, aber als ich das erstmal pinkelte hatte ich meine zweite kolik, die war so heftig, daß mich zwei pflege aus der toilette holen mußten, weil ich dort vor schmerzen nicht mehr vor und zurück konnte.  beim weiteren pinkeln gings, nur das blut kam und es super wehr tat. 
samstag bin ich entlassen worden. habe jetzt eine schiene drinnen die direkt von der niere in die blase geht. will heißen, wenn ich aufs klo gehe, und ich muß oft, dann habe ich rießige nierenschmerzen und das wahrscheinlich die nächste woche lang.

aber der termin für den 27.02.05 steht, kommt bald die auflösung, und da gibt es sogar eine formel dazu. was sagt man dazu

ciao harry


----------



## kindergartenkin (30. Januar 2005)

dann mal gute besserung

ansonsten hilft da nur die nieren mit viel kühlem hellen spülen


----------



## wotan_S_rache (30. Januar 2005)

autsch autsch autsch, da bleibt nur wirklich gute besserung zu wünschen.

falls es das ist, was nicht verraten wird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, 
dann ham wir das heute schon am tiergarten gemacht (und'n benz mit sommerreifen angeschoben). aetsch!! von wegen formel: einfach bei halber menschhoehe den ski durchsägen, so einfach ist das


----------



## Andi999 (31. Januar 2005)

Ich rat auch mal: Uphillrennen?   
CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (31. Januar 2005)

Andi999 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rat auch mal: Uphillrennen?
> CU



Möööööp ...... falsch geraten


----------



## Coffee (31. Januar 2005)

@ harry,

dann mal weiter gute besserung. viel viel trinken. macht zwar auch viel aua dann aber dat muss sein.

kopf hoch

coffee


----------



## harry kroll (31. Januar 2005)

hallo,

so nächster termin ist am kommenden montag da wird die schiene durch die harnröhre gezogen. sollte ich nochmals auf die welt kommen, dann will ich gleich maschoist werden, denn das ist echt nicht normal.

hy jungs und mädels, morgen ist februar. da kommt dann die formel für unseren ........

vielleicht, was heißt vielleicht, ihr wißt dann bestimmt was es ist.

ciao harry


----------



## harry kroll (31. Januar 2005)

hy mann,

die idee ist super, das müssen wir mal aufgreifen, aber nicht mehr dieses jahr. da machen wir mal einen event draus.

ciao harry


----------



## lowfat (31. Januar 2005)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> ...
> hy jungs und mädels, morgen ist februar. da kommt dann die formel für unseren ........
> 
> ...



Ich tippe auf die Formel
Je schräger der Brrrrg, desto kürzer das SSSSt und desto eher das Bums     
lowfat


----------



## Florian (1. Februar 2005)

klingt plausibel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry kroll (1. Februar 2005)

hier nun die formel,

fh = m x g x sina

morgen gibt es mehr, denkt dran, einer hat es schon erraten, zwei andere glaube ich meinen das gleiche wie wir. aber wir nennen das ganz anders, denn wir sind fans von einer veranstaltung die von meinen lieblingsgetränk red bull gesponsert wird, und daher nennen wir es so. ist meiner meinung auch besser so.

ciao harry


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (1. Februar 2005)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> hier nun die formel,
> 
> fh = m x g x sina
> 
> ...




pfff was ist des denn für ne läppische Formel, also Masse mal Erdanziehungskraft mal cosA = ********ndreckswetter
also ich bau mir nen 300er Vorbau drauf selbstgebaute Spikes hinten und noch nen Wurfanker mit Seilwinde am Lenker und die Formel ist mit diesen Equipment mehr als lösbar... lieber F=m * g

aber ich find des eh mehr ne gaudiveranstaltung, als ne Sportveranstalltung.
Plant halt mal was richtiges z.B. ne Kombination aus HC rennen und DH rennen und alles an einem WE zum Besp. am Hetzi. Früh wird der HC gefahren und nachmittags der DH. Wer dann beim HC erster ist und bei DH dann vierter oder so  der ist halt insgesamt zweiter...oder auf Deutsch beider Läufe gehen in die Wertung mit ein..
sowas hats auch noch net bei uns gegeben, aber ich find die Idee mehr als geil denn nur so kannst nen kompletten Fahrer ermitteln.


----------



## harry kroll (2. Februar 2005)

bloß mal so,

das soll auch nur eine gaudi veranstaltung werden, denn vor steifen rennen, da haben wir die schnauze voll. wir sehen das alles nicht so ernst. das soll so ablaufen wie das fahrtechnikseminar, wenig stürze, aber viele dreckverschmierte leute.

ciao harry


----------



## wotan_S_rache (2. Februar 2005)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> bloß mal so,
> 
> das soll auch nur eine gaudi veranstaltung werden, denn vor steifen rennen, da haben wir die schnauze voll. wir sehen das alles nicht so ernst. das soll so ablaufen wie das fahrtechnikseminar, wenig stürze, aber viele dreckverschmierte leute.
> 
> ciao harry



ok, dreck ist ja ok, aber so hasst du dich heute um die gestern versprochene 
Ankündigung 'morgen gibts mehr' geschickt gedrueckt. aber der tag ist ja noch lang .... wir warten ungedultig


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (2. Februar 2005)

EDIT Spam


----------



## kindergartenkin (15. Februar 2005)

also jetzt bin ich ja auch mal wieder on
die formel steht doch für die hangabtriebskraft = masse * erdbeschleunigung * steigungswinkel ????
oder so war das mal in der 7 Klasse 
und @ Shaun Palmer Jr nun wissen wir alle wer der weltbeste biker ist 

 du natürlich  
doch wir fahr in der klasse (unter dir natürlich) wo jeder biker schon haare am sack hat 
deshalb müssen wir auch nicht in foren posten das wir die geilsten trinker suffbolde etc. sind und andere dinge damit überspielen, die vielleicht etwas zu kurz geraten sind


----------

